# nelson lake



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Can anybody tell me how deep this lake is and if there are any restrictions on it for fish size.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

All the information you require can be found in the proclamation section of the G&F's webpage. http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/fishguide.html and the depth of Nelson lake can be found at this link http://gf.nd.gov/gnfapps/maps/lakecontours/nelson2.pdf


----------

